# Ipv Mini and Smok M80 Sleeves in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

Hey guys

We have some sleeves available for the IPV Mini / IPV Mini 2 and the Smok M80 in stock.








Get there here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (23/6/15)

That green one looks the tits

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (23/6/15)

pricing, needs me a m80 sleeve been waiting for these. Gona visit the site now


----------



## Rafique (23/6/15)

black and grey says sold out, are you getting more


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

Yeah we will at some stage.


----------



## Rafique (23/6/15)

ok cool will wait for next order


----------



## Smoky Jordan (23/6/15)

ordered my green m80 skin last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/6/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> ordered my green m80 skin last night



Awesome thanks man


----------



## Dirge (25/6/15)

Received my black and grey this morning. Fits well, feels nice in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (25/6/15)

Dirge said:


> Received my black and grey this morning. Fits well, feels nice in the hand.


I got the green earlier this week and it does have a nice feel to it- super happy about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/6/15)

These sleeves make the mod feel more premium especially during these cold winter periods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/6/15)

@DarkSide - this is probably the perfect place to get the help you need from @SirVape with the M80 sleeves


----------

